# Programmierung einer simulationssoftware für messgeräte



## jma (11. Juli 2004)

Moin

Ich hab in letzter zeit verschiedene Messgeräte aus dem E-Technik-Bereich in c/c++ ausgelesen. Dabei kam uns die Idee das wir die Messgeräte (z.b.DMM, Ossi,..) eventuell auch visuell darstellen und simulieren könnten.

Angedacht ist, ein Schaltplaneditor zu erstellen, um die Schaltung aufzubauen.
Neben Widerständen, Spulen , Kondensatoren, Dioden,... etc soll dann auch das jeweilige Messgerät in die Schaltung eingefügt werden können. Jedes Bauteil soll wenn man z.b. draufklickt seine Egenschaften,(also voreingestellte Messgrößen etc bekommen) desweiteren halt auch die gemessen/Berechneten 
Messwerte enthalten. Zum Abschluss soll dann  eine auswertung möglich sein, u.a. Diagramme bzw. eineDarstellung ähnlich des Osiiziliskop.

Meine Fragen nun dazu:
1) mit welcher programmiersprache läßt sich dies am besten realisieren. zur Auswahl stehen momentan C/C++  / C# / java, (
wobei Java nicht unbedingt meine lieblingssprache ist)
würde mich auch in ne anderen einarbeiten.
2) wer kann mir zu diesem Thema gute literatur, in Form von Büchern, Skripte
aber auch tutorials  empfehlen. bei google etc bin ich zwar auch auf der suche, aber vielleicht hat der eine oder bereits ähnliches gesucht oder erfharung darin und kann inetseiten etc emfpfehlen.
3)das gleich wie bei 2)  nur sowas wie Beispielcodes (codeschnipsel, anregeungen etc.)

Hab zwar für java nen fertigen Code für einen Digitalsimulator, nur den abzuändern , anzupassen ohne wirklich zu verstehen was dahinter steckt ist langweilig und nicht sinn der sache, daher will ich Schritt für Schritt an die Aufgabe rangehen und vielleicht kann der eine andere mir dazu Tips geben.  

Besten dank für eure antworten
jma


----------



## squeaker (11. Juli 2004)

Erstens: klingt nach einem sehr grossen Projekt. Daher wäre es sinnvoll, ob es nicht schon Software gibt die Teile der Aufgabe oder sogar die Aufgabe hinreichend lösen.

zweitens:  Die 3 von dir genannten Programmiersprachen können im wesentlichen das gleiche. Java hat einen Geschwindigkeitsnachteil gegenüber C/C++, dafür ist es Plattformunabhänig und bringt eine große Bibliothek mit.
Alle von dir genannten Programmiersprachen sind gleichermaßen geeignet ein solches Problem zu lösen.

3tens: Design Überlegt euch vorher WAS ihr alles braucht. Trennt die GUI von der Funktionalität - das spart euch viel Ärger später. Objektorientiert kann auch nicht schaden - vorallem da es sich aufgrund der Modularität (einzelne Bauelemente) geradezu aufdrängt. Lasst euch viel Zeit für das Design.


----------

